# A Summer Scarf, must to knit free pattern



## cmsezto (Jan 31, 2012)

Imaarat Scarf, so pretty.
http://swatchophile.wordpress.com/2014/08/06/imaarat/


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It certainly is pretty, thanks for the link.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,thankyou.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you for the link. I found others through that page that seem to be clean, simple styles; some geometric. Like!

http://swatchophile.wordpress.com/pattern-list/


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful scarf! TY for sharing it.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you for the link


----------



## lindajaro (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you, that is lovely.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice, thank you for the link.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

CKnits said:


> Thank you for the link. I found others through that page that seem to be clean, simple styles; some geometric. Like!
> 
> http://swatchophile.wordpress.com/pattern-list/


Beautiful patterns, thank you!!


----------



## Maudellen (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for this unusual pattern...with an easy pdf link!


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

What a unique pattern. Thank you for sharing


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the link. I love the geometric lace work.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for great pattern. I think it will make good use of some yarn in my stash.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

What a beautiful pattern, thank you!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice patterns.


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

I thought I recognized this pattern. I knit it during a recent trip to Mexico


----------



## nannan (Feb 6, 2011)

lovely!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks you for sharing!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

I've not seen anything quite like this! Thnx for posting.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I like some of her others as well


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Nice pattern. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I've never seen this pattern before and I like it, so different! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

very unusual and intricate!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for the link. Scarf is lovely and very different.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great pattern, thanks!


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you - the patterns are lovely


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

It's beautiful. Do you think an advanced beginner could do it without weeping and swearing?


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

Ginny K said:


> It's beautiful. Do you think an advanced beginner could do it without weeping and swearing?


Yes I think so Ginny, I didnt have any problems but I did use life lines and recommend you do the same


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

it is pretty--and different--thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes, click on her pattern list and you'll find more excellent patterns!.


----------

